# "All" without distinction, and "All" without exception



## SolaScriptura (Feb 16, 2012)

Would someone here kindly provide me some Scriptural references for where "all" is used (in a non-extent of the atonement related context) in which it is clearly "all without distinction?"


----------



## Covenant Joel (Feb 16, 2012)

SolaScriptura said:


> Would someone here kindly provide me some Scriptural references for where "all" is used (in a non-extent of the atonement related context) in which it is clearly "all without distinction?"



1 Timothy 2:1 "First of all, then, I urge that supplications, prayers, intercessions, and thanksgivings be made for all people..."


----------



## JML (Feb 16, 2012)

John's Baptizing

Mark 1:5

"And all the country of Judea was going out to him, and all the people of Jerusalem; and they were being baptized by him in the Jordan River, confessing their sins."


----------



## Poimen (Feb 16, 2012)

Luke 15:1 "Then all the tax collectors and the sinners drew near to Him to hear Him."


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 16, 2012)

Gospel call? Titus 2:11...nevertheless there is the atonement connection, as there would be in 1 Tim 2:4, 6.


----------



## rbcbob (Feb 16, 2012)

Romans 3:19 Now we know that whatever the law says, it says to those who are under the law, that every mouth may be stopped, and *all the world* may become guilty before God.

Luke 2:1 And it came to pass in those days that a decree went out from Caesar Augustus that *all the world* (πᾶσαν τὴν οἰκουμένην) should be registered.

Deuteronomy 4:19 "And take heed, lest you lift your eyes to heaven, and when you see the sun, the moon, and the stars, *all the host of heaven*, you feel driven to worship them and serve them, which the LORD your God has given to *all the peoples under the whole heaven* as a heritage.


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Feb 16, 2012)

Luk 2:1 In those days a decree went out from Caesar Augustus that all the world should be registered.

You should see the Amazing Grace DVD created by the Apologetics group. 

http://www.monergismbooks.com/Amazing-Grace-The-History-Theology-of-Calvinism-DVD-p-16342.html


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 16, 2012)

For the love of money is the root of all evil: which while some coveted after, they have erred from the faith, and pierced themselves through with many sorrows. (I Tim 6:10, KJV)

For the love of money is a root of all [fn]sorts of evil, and some by longing for it have wandered away from the faith and pierced themselves with many griefs. (NASB)

fn:literally _all the evils_

For the love of money is a root of all kinds of evils. It is through this craving that some have wandered away from the faith and pierced themselves with many pangs. (ESV)


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 16, 2012)

Peairtach said:


> For the love of money is the root of all evil: which while some coveted after, they have erred from the faith, and pierced themselves through with many sorrows. (I Tim 6:10, KJV)
> 
> For the love of money is a root of all [fn]sorts of evil, and some by longing for it have wandered away from the faith and pierced themselves with many griefs. (NASB)
> 
> ...



Thanks! This is the only one I didn't have on my list, and I actually think it is quite helpful. Thanks again!


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Matthew 4:23*¶ Jesus was going throughout all Galilee, teaching in their synagogues and proclaiming the gospel of the kingdom, and healing every kind of disease and every kind of sickness among the people. (NASB)


----------

